# Convince me to buy the ORCA



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

I’ve been shopping for a new bike. The Onix TDF will probably fit my needs. Some fast group rides and a few centuries a year. No big races and if I can beat 5 hrs for a century I am very happy. I like stiff but not abusive, for reference I’m coming from a Cannondale CAAD 8. The dale wasn’t too bad but I was at my limit on a long ride. 

However, the look of Orca is amazing. I need to be convinced the Orca is the way to go. Really I need to convince my wife I need to spend the extra money. Thought about the Opal but it is only ~ $500 less than the Orca. I understand that the Opal is the stiffer bike and will be used by the pros, while the Orca is a little less stiff but more comfortable. I will most likely put Campy Centuar on it to keep the price down. I’ve never owned Campy stuff before but I am curious, the alternative is Ultegra.

Can you give me some ammo to support the additional expense or do you think the Onix is good engough since I don't race?


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

I don't think anybody can really convince you. You need to convince yourself with a test ride that lasts over a couple of hours (or more) in both flat and hilly terrain.

Hope you have fun shopping


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Well...from one Mike to another....
I opted for an Onix. That fit my balance of what I wanted to spend vs. my other responsibilities (kids, house, etc) . I'm very happy with my choice. I got a _major _upgrade from what I was riding before and I kept it under 2K$ (2006 Onix w/105).

"Good enough" is tough to define. Do you have the dough (liquid)? Do you love to ride ? Do you work hard? It comes down to what you are comfortable with. Just because you don't race or do 10K a year (do you?) doesn't mean you can't, or don't deserve to, have a nice bike. 

So as long as your otherwise responsible to your other financial obligations then go for it. If, on the other hand, you are in debt up to your ass (or the bike will put you there) and/or have no retirement fund to speak of then stay on the CAAD 8  

Sorry if that sounds a bit stodgy but it's work out as a pretty good for this old retro-grouch (and his wonderful and understanding wife).


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the inputs. Unfortunately my CAAD 8 was stolen during our move, insurance will cover it - minus the deductable. Still sucks as I am now bike-less. Folks never turn your back on your ride ever, even for a second. This is why I am shopping for a new bike. I tend to buy something nice then keep it for a while. Money is not really an issue, well within reason. I just thought I would replace it with another $2000-3000 bike, then money creep started to happen.

By they way I do ride about 5-6000 miles/year


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Go for the Orca. I've always been under the impression that it's better to spend alittle more than what you presently "need", rather than be left wanting more later on. 
You may want to check with an obea dealer on a 2006 orca. Personally, I like the look of the '06 better. Last fall, they were offering killer deals on them in preperation for the '07's. If they have your size, you can probably get one for close to the price of an onix.


----------



## phaeton (May 22, 2007)

*voodoo mind control hand waving* Buy it *voodoo mind control hand waving*


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

AZ_Mike said:
 

> Thanks for the inputs. Unfortunately my CAAD 8 was stolen during our move, insurance will cover it - minus the deductable. Still sucks as I am now bike-less. Folks never turn your back on your ride ever, even for a second. This is why I am shopping for a new bike. I tend to buy something nice then keep it for a while. Money is not really an issue, well within reason. I just thought I would replace it with another $2000-3000 bike, then money creep started to happen.
> 
> By they way I do ride about 5-6000 miles/year


Now that I know more I take back my previous post and say get the Orca !


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

phaeton said:


> *voodoo mind control hand waving* Buy it *voodoo mind control hand waving*


Buy it, Buy it, Buy it. phaeton I am your faithful servant


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

MisterMike said:


> Now that I know more I take back my previous post and say get the Orca !


MisterMike what made you change your mind and why?


----------



## phaeton (May 22, 2007)

Woohoo ... buy 2 then send one my way


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

AZ_Mike said:


> MisterMike what made you change your mind and why?


You said you don't buy often, money is OK and that you ride 5 to 6k mi a year. Sounds to me like it will be well deserved and appreciated.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

If you're like me. You'll buy the cheaper bike and regret it later. Get what you want the first time and be happy!


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

tigerwah said:


> If you're like me. You'll buy the cheaper bike and regret it later. Get what you want the first time and be happy!


I resemble that remark. If I calculate the price difference over X years and Y miles, the difference in price is small. I like that logic


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> I resemble that remark. If I calculate the price difference over X years and Y miles, the difference in price is small. I like that logic


Great! Now see if the wife likes your logic.

BTW.....5 hours for a century is pretty darn good.


----------



## drigboy (Jan 12, 2007)

*Fignon is right...*

I just bought an '06 Orca with SRAM Force for $3K. With new bars and this and that is came out closer to $3500, but man do I love to ride it. My LBS gave me $1600 off list for the '06. I want to the shop to ride the Onyx that come stock with Rival, but then the shop owner made me an offer I couldn't refuse on the Orca. You mentioned putting a Campy group on it, but you should check out the SRAM Force and Rival group. Way cool. I'll never go back.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Went out shopping today, didn't see any leftover '06 Orcas.Plently of '07 Orca, Opal and Onix though. Same dealer said he would be getting the new Madone in within a few weeks but the pictures I've seen it looks like an Orca copy. Wanted to ride a Look bike but the dealer said he could order one if I bought it. Another dealer was pushing a Specialized Tarmac, but the sales pitch kind of turned me off. I think I'm down to the Orca, Cervelo R3 and possibly the Pinarello 3:13. 

Aways wanted to try Campy stuff so that was the intrest, never thought of SRAM but that's another post. All but the Orbea's come with Ulterga, so if I wanted to try some else Orbea is the choice


----------



## JENOK (May 31, 2007)

AZ_Mike,
Any updates? Test rides?
I'm curious to see what you think of the Orca.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> AZ_Mike,
> Any updates? Test rides?
> I'm curious to see what you think of the Orca.


Ditto!


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I did ride the Orca and the Onix, just a short ride in the parking lot. 

The Orca was in bronze, the only color they had is my size. I thought the ride was very smooth, even over some tar strips in the lot. I purposely road over some area where the asphalt was breaking up a little, the Orca just sailed over them with some feedback that the road was deteriorating. It was nothing at all like my C’dale where I could feel all the different shapes of the broken asphalt. However, it was not dead like my friends Trek 5200. A very nice ride that is smooth with just enough feedback as to not make it dead.

Once I went around to the back side of the shop, I put the hammer down. I shift up a few gears and leaped out of the saddle, pedaling as hard I could. I sat back down and continued to accelerate; top speed was probably around 30. No computer on the bike but when I am on my C’dale this is about what 30 felt like and I know about how far it takes me to hit 30 from a rolling start. 

Well, for all that smoothness I found the frame had a little to much flex for me. Remember, I am a 210# guy who is in pretty good shape with a muscular build. I’m not really built like a pro cyclist more like a pro linebacker. The frame flexing would probably not bother most people but it did me, my wife says I’m special. I don’t really race but probably train like a Cat3, so the flex was a bit of a downer. I do the normal long ride and fast-ish shorter rides but I like to do sprint intervals and some climbing.

They did not have an Opal in my size so I didn’t get a chance to ride it. I understand the Opal is the stiffest bike in the Orbea carbon fiber line. This probably is the one I need.

The Onix is very nice it seems to be stiffer than the Orca. There was something about the Onix I didn’t like; it felt a little vague and slower to respond to power and steering inputs. It did not have that magic carpet ride the Orca provided; however, it was never harsh.

Overall, if I wasn’t a big strong aggressive rider the Orca would be perfect. The magic carpet ride was what I was looking for but the price for that is too much flex (for me). I think some of the pros may ride an Orca but they ride what their told to. Also most pros don’t weight 210#. I think a big strong rider can still flex a frame more than a pro, I know most people on this site would disagree though. I may be able to get a Look 585 Ultra for only a little more than the Orca. It may give me the combo I am looking for.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

AZ_Mike said:


> The Onix is very nice it seems to be stiffer than the Orca. There was something about the Onix I didn’t like; it felt a little vague and slower to respond to power and steering inputs. It did not have that magic carpet ride the Orca provided; however, it was never harsh.


As a person who put down money on an Onix to pick up next week, I must say I agree with the point about the stiffness. However, I think that the "slowness" you feel is not part of the Onix but due to the wheelset (Aksiums, which are quite a heavy set) that it comes with. I myself am upgrading to Easton Circuits so all I need to do is pay the difference. Perhaps since you were will to go for the Orca why not get the Onix with a super nice wheelset to make it fast? I think that might be something you might want to look into.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree w/ ACaparzo about the wheels. I'm a heavier rider myself - 190lbs. My last bike had cheaper Mavics that flexed badly and cost a lot of pedaling/climbing energy. I could feel brake rub on the rims from flex during steep climbs. My newer Opal has Ksyrium SL3's that don't hardly flex at all and I feel like my energy is all going into forward momentum. Try the Onix or the Opal before you plunk down the coin on an Orca.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

ACaparzo, you have a point. When I got my C'dale the wheelset was broken in shipment. The dealer put some wheels on he had laying around and re-ordered the wheels that came with the bike. He let me know that the ride would not be the same as I test rode but once the wheels came in he would swap them. Well, once the wheels came, Mavic Elites, the ride and feel was totally transformed. At least I had a bike for a little over a week.

Another reason, I rode the Orca first. It should ride better. If I rode the Onix first I'm sure the feel would of been different. I have had the same problem test driving car. If you drive the larger engine then the lesser engine you might be disappointed. If you reverse the order totally different results.

I think you made a good choice. For bikes in that price range, I think the Onix is tough to beat on smoothness, performance and looks.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I am very excited. I did my research for the past 3 months, and as you stated it is indeed hard to beat an Onix for performance, looks, and value-per-dollar. I chose the TDE version because I really liked the feel and function of the SRAM components, even more so because it functions well with my small manos. It has a very comfortable and naturale hold in my opinion.

I felt the Onix moved very smoothly and definitely had the stiffness required. I look forward to building some fine memories on the bike.

The Orca is gorgeous, the Opal is gorgeous, and the Onix is gorgeous. I honestly feel you can't go wrong with any Orbea you choose. You can save some money and pimp out an Onix or you can go with an Orca. In the end, it is your decision and comes down to personal preference. While I love the look of the Orca, even if I had the money I think I would still go with the Onix as I have so many other activities I love to do that I feel the Onix will feet me more than enough.


----------



## JENOK (May 31, 2007)

OK guys, after following your searches I've narrowed mine down to testing the Dama Onix and the Cannondale Synapse Feminine, I'll probably want upgrades on either wheel set, but I don't think flex will be a factor.
ACaparzo please be sure and give us a follow-up on your Onix.
AZ_Mike thanks for the reviews and the nudge toward carbon.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

JENOK, I just want to make sure you don't think carbon is a miracle material. I think in one of you posts you stated than you live in an area with poor road conditions. If we are talking pot holes or severely frost heaved roads, carbon won't help much. I grew up in western PA and the roads there were bad; the only thing that would help is a full suspension mtb.

I have rode a carbon bike that was just as harsh as my al bike. However, I think you have good choices. Make sure the shop fits you well and have them spoil you a litlle. That's what you are paying for.


----------

